# Please help ID Silkie sex - almost 1 month old



## cutiek028 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wish I could help you out here, but there is no way any of us is gonna tell you the gender.
None of us are that good. If you could send me a picture of the wings spread out all the way that might help!
So if you could send a picture that would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## cutiek028 (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh of course, will do  thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry cutie, way too young for me too. And I raised them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Could you possibly getting a picture of the wing spread out? Thanks!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I couldn’t tell my silkies apart until they had more developed head feathers. The boy had more uneven feathers going up, and the girl developed a perfect Pom Pom puff.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> I couldn’t tell my silkies apart until they had more developed head feathers. The boy had more uneven feathers going up, and the girl developed a perfect Pom Pom puff.


Oh yeah. Here is a picture of a cockerel chick and a pullet chick you can sex birds by their wings. So that is why I need a picture of the silkie. That I'm still waiting for a picture from the person. But here is why you can sex by the wings.


----------



## cutiek028 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you so much for your help everyone!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let them keep guessing. When peep is about three months old post another pic. That's getting closer to a time when they can be sexed. Take side shots. That helps.


----------



## cutiek028 (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay, will do, thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not saying it will be showing enough at that age but it's about the earliest. 

I had one keep me guessing for 8 months and I had already been raising them for years.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I would say male as of now.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

for some reason your silkie just _feels_ like a roo. A couple tricks my local chicken feed store taught me are look at the comb, and the girth of their legs. Males tend to have wider combs than females but size can vary from brood to brood so best to compare to their siblings. Females also tend to have a lot skinnier legs and toes.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Just for the record, that wing sexing thing does not work. It's an extension of sexing by the wing pins on newly hatched chicks, which also does not work consistently because it's based on the feathering speed gene, a sexlinked gene. Parents must be crossed in a specific way in order to produce chicks that are sexable by this trait, so not all chicks can be sexed this way. I've personally had many females wing sex as male, and many males wing sex as female. All of my Old English would be females if it were true, for example, and all of my silkied Cochins would be male.


As far as the chick in question, this bird does appear to be getting a reddish color in its comb already, so I'd lean toward male as well. As Robin indicated, though, we'll be able to say more definitively at 3 months old or older; Silkies are notoriously tricky to sex.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I guess it’s a male


----------

